

Show HN: Built RealTime Search for Google Chrome - apoorvsaxena
https://apoorv.quora.com/Weekend-Hack-Real-Time-Search-in-Google-Chrome

======
apoorvsaxena
Thanks for your upvotes, would love to get your feedback on the usability or
design of this extension.

